# Question for Time Warner Cable Customers



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Background:I am very new to Digital/HDTV. Just upgraded to E*'s ViP622 HD-DVR..As part of the upgrade, I bought a JVC 30" I'Art Pro High Definition TV (AV-30W777)..Had been playing around with various indoor antennas with mixed success..The 622's OTA input doesnt work well for me, but I am far away from the towers of all local stations except Canton/Akron.

The Dish installer put the 622 in our bedroom, where there was an extra coax cable from Time Warner just hanging from the wall..Just for kicks I thought I would put it on the JVC antenna input. I had gotten anywhere from 10 to 28 signals on the indoor antennas I'd tried. With the TWC Line I got 12 signals from the "Air" setting in the tuner menus. But when I switched to "Cable" setting I got over 400 signals! What I actually saw was varied versions of Cleveland Digital locals 3, 5, 8, 19 and 43..WIVM-LP 52 in Canton, Sportstime Ohio, some cable channels and even WYFX 17/62 Fox in Youngstown which as far as I know TWC Akron/Canton does'nt even carry officially. 

When tuning through the channels I didnt get many clear pictures until I got to channel 74..The end of TWC basic service. I do get Roadrunner and Digital Phone so I know some analog channels can be received if a cable is plugged in to a regular set..the digitals begin on channel 80-1..some more on 94-1 through 7...Others on I think 108-1 and beyond. The last channel was 123-5. There were also some TWC ad channels as well..I realize there is "Cable Card" technology out there now..Wondering if that has anthing to do with this. This probably seems quite naive to ask but I was just overwhelmed by the number of stations there and wondering if this is normal with a Digital/HDTV set..especially when I dont subscribe to cable or have a "Cable Box".


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes it's normal. You’re receiving unencrypted content from Time Warner and your TVs built in QAM tuner is decoding them. Most cable systems pass, HD locals, digital local subchannels (if carried), Music Choice and InDemand Previews in the clear, along with other stuff depending on the system. You don’t have to be a digital cable or even cable TV subscriber a all, as you know by now, as long as you have at least one service you should be able to get the unencrypted content. 

Most of the unencrypted content on my cable system has gone away, but what’s nice is I can get Rochester locals in HD via QAM even though my country isn’t eligible for significantly viewed locals.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Yes it's normal. You're receiving unencrypted content from Time Warner and your TVs built in QAM tuner is decoding them. Most cable systems pass, HD locals, digital local subchannels (if carried), Music Choice and InDemand Previews in the clear, along with other stuff depending on the system. You don't have to be a digital cable or even cable TV subscriber a all, as you know by now, as long as you have at least one service you should be able to get the unencrypted content.
> 
> Most of the unencrypted content on my cable system has gone away, but what's nice is I can get Rochester locals in HD via QAM even though my country isn't eligible for significantly viewed locals.


Update..In writing down the channels I am getting I actually receive WTOV 9 NBC Steubenville (Channel 94-2) and WTVG 13 ABC Toledo (100-1) as well as Fox 17/62 Youngstown (94-9)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If your cable franchise covers multiple DMAs, you should get digital/HD locals from all the DMAs they cover via unencrypted QAM. Like I said I get Rochester locals in HD, haven’t found Syracuse HD locals yet though.


----------



## concord704 (Feb 19, 2006)

Be aware cable companies sweep their lines for unauthorized connections once in awhile. Don't be surpised if you get a call asking you to dis-connect or pay for lifeline/locals...


----------

